# Hi i'm new here and glad to fine you



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

i need to make scented clear glycerin soap, i'm using a butterfly cutter, measuring size 3x3 i need to make 2 each for about 60 people i was wondeing how much glycerin i would need, and the most inexpensive place to buy it's seen $35.00 for 10 lbs, i watched a girl on Martha stewart make, with natural scents, orange peel, lemon peel, ect. she put her's in a pan that measured the cutter, i made lip balm, i tried some just to see how it would come out of pan it didn't , do you think she sprayed it with pam spray, she also sprayed the top lightly with alchol to remove the bubbles on top. any help would be greatly appreciated, i need it for june 26, thanks so much Diane


----------



## birdcharm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Diane, 

I'm new here too ... so, maybe the newbies can help each other out a little!  Do you know how many ounces your 3x3 butterfly will weigh?  

I have purchased m/p from a few different places and have tried a few different kinds ... right now I am mostly working with an olive oil base, but it's not clear, it's a golden color.  You may find that the supplier you use will be one which also has some other ingredients you may need.  For instance, my first batch came from www.candlesandsupplies.com mostly because I needed some candle supplies!  Anyway, you get the point!  

I have never used a cutter, only molds, so I can't help with that.  But, a little misting with rubbing alcohol after pouring does get the bubbles out. 
I'm not sure what you would use, if you use anything, on the tray for release, but perhaps you also mist it with alcohol.  I would think that a vegetable oil spray could possibly cloud the soap, but I'm not sure.

~ Kathy


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2011)

Kathy brought up a good point. You need to know how many ounces each individual butterfly will weigh. Even if they're only 2 ounces, you're still going to need about 15 pounds.

Did you find the soap base locally or online? If it's online, you might want to check out some other sites. Here's some links that might help. 

http://www.peakcandle.com/category/Melt ... Bases.aspx
http://www.wisterialane.com/Melt-Pour-S ... s_c_1.html
http://www.brambleberry.com/Bases-Melt-Pour--C151.aspx

I'd suggest you line your pan with freezer paper - shiny side up. The soap won't stick to the shiny side and the paper that is folded over the edges will allow you to pull the soap out of the pan after you cut the butterflies.

I hope this helps.


----------



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

*hi*

i found it on line, a little less than t4 ounces, but i don't have to make them as thick, it measures about 1 inch high


----------



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

*berry bramble*

has ]25 lbs for 39 dollars looks like best price


----------



## Tabitha (May 27, 2011)

myna102,

The base you have, though many people call it glycerin soap, is comprised of many ingredients, glycerin is just 1 of them. It is important for you to know that.

For example, the glycerin soap base at wsp is as follows:

INGREDIENTSropylene Glycol, Sorbitol, Water, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Triethanolamine, Glycerin. 

The ingredients are listed most to least which means their is less glycerin in the soap base than any other ingreients. 

M&P soap base is not a chunk of glycerin.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2011)

You have to make 120 soaps that will weigh about 4 oz each? Wow! That's a lot of soap. Then each person is going to get 8 oz of soap? Is this correct? It's just my opinion but I'd either try to find a smaller cookie cutter or only pour the soap at 1/2 inch. 

Also, I think 3 x 3 is rather large for a soap. Have you considered using a candy mold like this one?

http://www.customchocolateshop.com/2inchbutterfly.html 

It might take you longer to make all the butterflies but I think it would be easier in the long run. You'd also use less soap and the 2 inch butterfly would be more of a guest size soap.

Also, I'm missing something here. Who has base for $39?


----------



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

the place called bramble berry listed above, yea maybe i'll try the mold, thank you


----------



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

*i don't*

know what wsp is


----------



## myna102 (May 27, 2011)

*where*

is the best place to buy it and know it has more glycerin in it


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2011)

myna102 said:
			
		

> the place called bramble berry listed above, yea maybe i'll try the mold, thank you



You're welcome. I was just suggesting a mold. If you have a smaller cookie cutter, I think that would work fine. I just thought 3 x 3 sounded rather large.

Good luck with your soap project. That's a lot of soaps to make.


----------



## myna102 (May 28, 2011)

*mold*

Hi if i find a smaller on or don't make it as thick how  much glycerin do y ou think i will need, and does anyone order from the berry place, thanks so much


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2011)

I don't know how much soap base you'll need. You could take the pan in which you might use for soap and set the cookie cutter in it. Fill the pan with water up to the level that you want for the heighth of the soap and then pour the water into a container to weigh it. This would give you an approximate weight for how much soap you'll need.

I have ordered from Brambleberry a couple of times and they have great customer service. However, awhile ago I heard that they've gotten very busy so they're unable to ship as fast as previously. They're based in Washington so it might take awhile to receive the order depending on where you live. I live in Ohio and I didn't think it took too long to receive my orders. I think it took about 4 days to get mine but this was last fall.


----------



## myna102 (May 28, 2011)

*soap*

ok thank you


----------



## soapbuddy (May 31, 2011)

*Re: where*



			
				myna102 said:
			
		

> is the best place to buy it and know it has more glycerin in it


They all have about the same amount of glycerin. Depending where you live, the more glycerin it has, the more likely it will sweat.


----------



## myna102 (May 31, 2011)

*glycerin*

sorry is that good or bad thank you


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 1, 2011)

Bad - sweating is when little beads of moisture form on the surface of your soap and makes them slippery/slimey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*Soap Base Supplier*

My favorite place to get Melt & Pour glycerin soap base is WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus). Their products are high quality and their prices are great because shipping is free on orders over $30 for US orders.


----------

